# Dog sleepy after boarding at vet's office



## tracydel (Jun 26, 2007)

I just picked up my dog (2 yr. old havanese) and she has been sleeping all day since I picked her up. I boarded her at her vet's facility and was very comfortable leaving her there, although I'm wondering if they gave her anything to keep her calm while she was there...does anyone know if this is a common practice? Is it safe? If so, why would they not disclose this? Or is she a little sad that she was boarded?? 

I know her accomodations were the following: 
she had her own crate and running pen. She had full run of her pen during the day and would be crated at night.
During the day, the boarders spend some time with the employee's. I've seen other dogs doing this.

This is my second boarding facility..the last place she went was a "babysitter" and she reacted the same way when she came home.


Any thoughts?


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just a stressful situation your dog is sleeping off...probably just happy to be home.

No worries.

And no, they wouldn't have given her anything without asking your permission.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She probably just ran and barked and jumped all day while she was there, and now she's sleeping it off. Toby loves to go to boarding, because he can bark all he wants.


----------



## tracydel (Jun 26, 2007)

I never thought of that....That she is having a good time and that's she just really tired from the fun. She did seem very happy when I picked her up...I have to bring her back there again in two days, so thanks so much for the quick responses!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with the other members. She was probably quite active and maybe a little stressed. She's now at home in her own bed safe and sound. So I would say she is catching up on her sleep. 

If she quits eating, drinking and acting odd, then I would worry.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have one pooped little puppy. Dogs are much smarter than humans...when they are tired, they actually go to sleep


----------

